# Neville & Remus - The Rat Diaries



## Nev&Remus

Neville and Remus are our 10 week old boys. They joined our family on Monday evening and are our first ratties. They are settling into their four storey home well (although have only explored the top two floors so far!) and are already showing their developing personalities. Neville is pretty chilled, I can already tell he's going to be a big snuggly boy! He's the more confident one at the moment, loves cuddles and chasing a ball around the cage. Remus is a little more shy, although he's slowly starting to gain confidence. He came out for a cuddle all on his own today - very happy rat mama! While I type he's laid on his back letting daddy tickle his belly. Their home is HUGE! It's filled with lots of hidey spots, cosy places to sleep and lots of things to climb on. As you can imagine, to fill a cage this size (just over 5 feet tall) it would take a lot of bedding! Before we brought the boys home we decided to start with litter training straight away. We decided to use bath towels to line their cage, making it easier to clean and more cost effective in the long run! I also think it looks pretty cosy  Neville has a bit of a sneeze going on at the moment. I've read a lot about 'new home sneezing' and so I'm not *too* concerned just yet. His nose and eyes are clean and his breathing is normal. I'll be keeping a close watch on him and Remus over the next few days just to make sure. They play together at every opportunity, lots of squeaking! They are pretty vocal, especially Neville. This also had me a little concerned since he's sneezing a fair bit too, but again I don't think it's anything to worry too much about at the moment.So this week we'll just be getting to know each other, I'm also trying them out with some different foods to see what they enjoy. Any tips on gaining their trust, or good foods to try for 10 wo rats would be much appreciated! Hopefully I'll be able to get some photos of them soon too.


----------



## Ratloved

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Nev&Remus

Thank you! I've learned so much already from here, looking forward to knowing more as my boys grow.


----------



## Nev&Remus

We've had a pretty busy day here! Neville's sneezing was more consistent than yesterday, with a little squeaking added in with it. He was also making a lot of 'clucking' noises this morning which had me worried. I decided to book him in for a quick check up at the vets to be on the safe side. I've seen a lot of people say not to buy animals from larger pet stores, but the main pet shop in the UK (Pets at Home) are actually pretty great. They have an on-site vet who fit Neville in a couple of hours after I called, provided the examination and medication free of charge, and gave Remus a quick check up too. Neville's lungs are clear and there's no sign of porphyrin around his nose/eyes, diagnosed with a mild URI. Remus is absolutely fine with the odd sneeze but both boys have been given a dose of Bayril to take for a week. Hopefully we'll be cleared up soon!


----------



## RattyTriplet

Glad to hear you got it resolved and welcome to the group!


----------



## MJ502

Welcome! They sound adorable! Do you have any photos of them?


----------



## Nev&Remus

Thank you both! I have finally managed to grab a few photos. They are almost identical, really subtle differences between them!


----------



## Ratloved

Awwwww they are adorable!


----------



## MJ502

SO cute!


----------



## CosmicKat62

Awww! I love their names too.


----------



## Nev&Remus

Thank you! I'm already totally in love with them both. Their names are Harry Potter inspired haha. We're trying the babies out with different foods, slowly introducing a new thing every day. Chicken is a massive hit, and they gobbled down a little bit of oatmeal yesterday too. Since they're still taking Baytril it works as a yummy treat afterwards! Neville's clucking sound has gone away but he's still sneezing (only had ABs for 3 days). Some of his sneezes sound much wetter than before, almost like he has a stuffy nose. Does anyone know if this is a good sign or not? We're booked in at the vet again next Friday for a 7 day review if he's no better.


----------



## Nev&Remus

Twice daily oral Baytril for Neville is becoming the bane of our lives! Poor boy doesn't do well having a syringe forced in his mouth. Tonight I introduced mashed banana to the boys for the first time, sneaked Neville's medicine into a mouthful and he gobbled it down without issue. Hurray!


----------



## Guzzi

Awwww! They're so cute! I haven't tried it yet but I've heard they like yoghurt so that might be another way of sneaking it into the poor wee guy.


----------



## MJ502

I am currently going through the same thing with one of our girls. She is not enjoying the syringe either.


----------



## Nev&Remus

MJ502 said:


> I am currently going through the same thing with one of our girls. She is not enjoying the syringe either.


I've found mashed banana with the medicine mixed into a bit works well. I've also squirted it onto a small piece of chicken and hand fed him that. Unconventional I guess but it gets it in him! Yoghurt is also good but it goes really runny once you mix the liquid in!


----------



## MJ502

Nev&Remus said:


> I've found mashed banana with the medicine mixed into a bit works well. I've also squirted it onto a small piece of chicken and hand fed him that. Unconventional I guess but it gets it in him! Yoghurt is also good but it goes really runny once you mix the liquid in!


I think I might try the banana idea! Thanks!


----------



## LilyLuna13

Aww! I love their names; are they named after Neville Longbottom and Remus Lupin? Sorry if they're not; I'm a big potterhead, so that was my immediate thought


----------



## Nev&Remus

Thanks LilyLuna! Yes they are, we're Potterheads too haha.


----------



## LilyLuna13

They are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Nev&Remus

Thank you! They are the sweetest boys. Neville is definitely alpha but has taken us as members of his mischief. He grooms and licks us whenever he can haha.


----------



## LilyLuna13

Aww! My rats do that as well, and Luna is the alpha of the two of them; I am technically the alpha, and Luna is the beta.


----------



## Nev&Remus

My place as the alpha has just started to be recognised. Remus knows it without a doubt, he'll leap on me if something scares him, or if his brother won't stop wrestling him haha! Neville knows it too, but he's always been the more confident one of them and likes to test it sometimes. But them he's like a gentle giant too. Ah I can't believe how much I adore them already. They've only been with us for a month and we have such an amazing bond already.


----------



## RattieFosters

This is such a cute thread!  I know what you mean about getting attached so quickly. I've had mine for only 3 months, and I already love them so much I can't imagine having a ratty-free life. xP


----------



## Nev&Remus

Hi RattieFosters! Thanks  I like to keep a track of our progress! They definitely become a part of the family. Amazing how something so small can have such a big impact.


----------



## LilyLuna13

Yeah! I've only had them for 3 months, but I seriously can't imagine my life without them


----------



## Nev&Remus

Out boys have settled in with us so well, it's hard to believe they've only been here 6 weeks. Neville is the soppiest boy ever! Kisses non-stop! Remus loves to explore, our thing this week is introducing them to 'on the floor' playtime instead of table/sofa. He likes to run around the rug, have a nosey on the table and then sit on your shoulder chattering away. He's just started giving kisses too although there's sometimes a little bit of teeth in there too haha  In the new year we're considering adding two new boys to the pack. N & R will be six months around February (gone waaaay too quick!) so the new boys will hopefully be 8-10 weeks old. I know we'll have to quarantine the newbies, how long is suggested? Also any tips for introducing boys of these ages?


----------



## Wink n' Chips

Welcome! I love their sweet little faces, and their Harry Potter themed names are cute too!


----------



## DasVdee

So precious! ! I just got my boys too and theyre Remus, James and Sirius  so i looove the names! I have a hard time telling the difference between remus and sirius lol


----------



## Nev&Remus

DasVdee said:


> So precious! ! I just got my boys too and theyre Remus, James and Sirius  so i looove the names! I have a hard time telling the difference between remus and sirius lol


Yay for Potterheads haha! Remus, Sirius and Severus were on our name list. That'd get quite confusing haha. My partner still has a hard time telling the difference 6 weeks in. We're on the lookout for two more but they have to be totally different colourings or it's going to be interesting


----------

